

How and who determines karma points on HN? - monirz77

I'm a newbie, and I'm just wondering who screens what submissions to display and who determines karma points on HN? Sometimes I submit a link and I don't see it appearing here. Then I get 1 point, hehe. Is there an FAQ I missed reading? Pls enlighten. Thanks.
======
mooism2
Newly submitted links appear on the new page.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/newest>

When someone upvotes a link you submitted or a comment you wrote, you get a
karma point.

When links get enough points in a short enough period of time, they appear on
the front page.

------
mooism2
Oh, and there is a faq...

<http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html>

...linked at the bottom of this page.

------
mooism2
Your account was created 551 days ago and you consider yourself to be a
newbie?..

~~~
monirz77
I consider myself one. The account was created 551 days ago, but my first ever
post was 240 days ago. I hardly get on here, I travel a lot (for fun), and
have probably accumulated more airline miles than my HN mileage, go figure :)

~~~
monirz77
Thanks all for your responses.

